# Urgent advice re: Syrian Hamster... I don't know what to do..



## Siobhan Cooper (Feb 13, 2018)

I rescued a Syrian hamster (Kes) from the adoption centre at pets at home about 6-7 months ago. She had had wet tail as a baby, so they had to separate her and eventually had put her in there. She was very timid and because I had an extra cage and experience of hamsters as I had one at home and had had them before, I thought maybe I could help her and I decided to bring her home.

I have had some success in hand training her, however due to her timid nature it has been a slow process but finally we were there. She doesn't really enjoy being petted but would tolerate it, she could be handled easily, health checked, transferred to ball all the usual stuff.

A few days ago I got another dwarf hamster (2 in fact) as my little Onyx has since passed on from old age (he was just over 2.5 years old). I brought them home, and they were settling into their separate cage. I had just given Kes a nibble treat, had my back to her on the other side of the room and she started screeching. Like nothing I have ever heard from any hamster I have ever had. Research online said that she was maybe in pain or scared. I checked her over and couldn't find any injury. I put the other hamsters in a separate room. Behind closed doors. However since that happened a few nights ago she won't let us near her, will start randomly screaming when no one is in the room or making any noise. Has hardy left her house. I took her to the vet yesterday just to make sure there was nothing wrong with her physically, and she said that Kes was in excellent health....

The question is what's wrong with her? It seems likely that it is the other hamsters coming into the house.. However there has always been other pets in the home, including another hamster who as mentioned only passed away recently. What do I do? Do I re-home the other 2 new hamsters as they are still babies and so will easily bond with someone new? Do I wait it out? Is there anything I can do to help Kes in the mean time? Baring in mind that she isn't exactly the most sociable of hamsters in the first place.... Any advice would be REALLY REALLY appreciated... as this has only just started happening I am hoping with the right course of action it can be quickly remedied...


----------



## MrJsk (Mar 14, 2014)

How strange!

This may help you be able to pin point an explanation.
http://animals.mom.me/hamster-screaming-mean-1366.html


----------

